# Highland Way slide



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Highland Way is part of a nice loop including Eureka Canyon Rd. As often happens in wet winters, it has suffered a slide - which at least covers the road. Check out this mtbr thread for lots of discussion, pics, and the situation for walking through the problem area.

Here is a semi-official statement about the outlook for the clearing of the Highland slide. It's from the SCruz County Dept. of Public Works, in response to a query by the organizer of the Strawberry Fields Forever (road) century (sched. for May 15 and normally uses Eureka Canyon and Highland Way):

--------------------------- Original Message ----------------------------
Subject: Highland Way
From: "Katharine Cassera" 
Date: Wed, 6 April, 2011 2:25 pm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good afternoon gentlemen -

I was just informed that Highland Way will not be open in time for your
ride. Please provide us with alternate routes you would like to use, so
we can process the revision to the permit accordingly.

If you have any questions or need any help, please give me a call.

Kate Cassera
Engineering Associate
County of Santa Cruz
Department of Public Works
831.454.2824


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Come on just have everyone go CX over that slide....................................:idea: 


Humm, I have not seen it first hand, but slides in that area are nasty. It will be a major reroute for the century thouhg


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> Come on just have everyone go CX over that slide....................................:idea:


Everyone that tried (before the last couple of days, at least) ended up axle deep in mud.


----------

